# new rotors and pads



## black97ser (May 5, 2005)

hey i need new brake pads and rotors for my 97 SE-R. i was wondering what a good brand would be and if anyone recommends cross-drilled, sloted, nether, or both.

the problem is, if everything goes right, i may be turbochargin her over the winter. will i need to go with a brake upgrade to an 11" or 13" or will the stock size be ok? i would like to know before purchasing new pads and rotors. any help is greatly appreciated Thanks


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if you are turboing your car, it would prolly be smart to upgrade your brakes just so you have better stopping. You can go with the Nx2k ad22vf brake upgrade since they a little better of a rotor and caliper setup


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

black97ser said:


> hey i need new brake pads and rotors for my 97 SE-R. i was wondering what a good brand would be and if anyone recommends cross-drilled, sloted, nether, or both.
> 
> the problem is, if everything goes right, i may be turbochargin her over the winter. will i need to go with a brake upgrade to an 11" or 13" or will the stock size be ok? i would like to know before purchasing new pads and rotors. any help is greatly appreciated Thanks


Use regular rotors, they are cheap and easy to replace! As far as brakes, good pads and fluid makes ALL the difference. For fluid I would recommend Motul RBF600 and for pads I would recommend Carbotech Panther's or Bobcats. The NX2000 brakes with good pads and fluid will surprise the crap out of you!


----------



## black97ser (May 5, 2005)

about how much money am i looking at wes? and if i upgrade to the nx2k brakes will there be any moding? if so how much moding is there?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

speaking of cross drilled / slotted....

Who makes those for B14's sotck setup if anyone ?? ( basically a direct rotor replacement which is slotted and drilled...i've seen no name brands like www.forumracing.com which advertise via ebay.....)

But whats a real name brand or company that anyone has delt with , that could retain a good reputation.

Cause my car isnt going to be super fast or nothing....But i do need to replace the rotors as well....getting to thin to recut so.....this would be an option to me....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

stainless steel lines are known to help out.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The ultimate street pad is the Carbotech Bobcat 1521. I had them on my car prior to going to the Panther line which is not something I would reccomend for daily usage due to excessive dust and noise. The Hawk HPS is a great pad too and while it dusts a bit less, it has a lesser fade resistance. Both are excellent pads. StopTech makes incredible rotors.


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

I did a LOT of driving a cooked my stock rotors, and my old pads were literally cracked and crumbling. Get the loaded 91-93 Japanese NX2000 abs calipers and rotors. Mine were just Raybestos, and did fine for my driving, much better than stock, but I will use better pads when I replace these next time. The only mod I had to do was trim the dust sheild a little bit to fit the larger caliper. Easy with tin snips or saw. Kept my drummies in back cause I'm lazy.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I would go for the nx upgrade. If you want stock rotors that are cross drilled power stop makes them that what I have on my 99 but I didnt have the internet then so I wouldnt have gotten them if I knew what I know now


----------



## black97ser (May 5, 2005)

ok, i think im going to do the nx upgrade. where would i find the nx calipers for cheap??


----------



## black97ser (May 5, 2005)

anyone have the nx calipers for cheap? sorry about double post, didnt receive a response first time, been more then a day


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Brand new try mossy nissan Greg vogel gives discount for members here. Rebuilt try checker or a local auto parts store. Its supposed to be alot cheaper going with rebuilt calipers


----------

